# Problem with Intel PRO Wireless 3945ABG



## rothlsbrgrfn (Jun 14, 2006)

I have an HP Pavilion dv6000 with Windows Vista Home Premium edition. Just recently, since around December, my wireless connection randomly disconnects. The LED on the front of the laptop turns orange, as if the wireless is turned off, but it's still on. When the connection disconnects, the icon in the system tray kind of has a delayed reaction for a few seconds and then shows that it has limited connectivity, and then several seconds later it shows that it's disconnected. The only way to reconnect is to restart the computer. When I do that, it seems like the shutdown process lags a little bit. The internet disconnection seems to be totally random, but it seems to happen more often when I'm downloading a large download, buffering a video, or scrolling though pictures on Facebook. According to the device manager there are no problems with the device, and I have the latest drivers.


----------



## Gawcio90 (Mar 19, 2009)

You can to try install new drivers for device or put Live cd (BT3) and You will try connected.


I apologize for mistakes


----------



## rothlsbrgrfn (Jun 14, 2006)

Alright, I went to the Intel website and apparently I don't have the latest drivers, which are just over 2 months old. I'll will try installing them and see if that does anything.


----------



## rothlsbrgrfn (Jun 14, 2006)

Correction, I did have the latest drivers, so we can eliminate that as the problem. What is BT3?


----------



## Gawcio90 (Mar 19, 2009)

BT3 = Backtrack 3, look: http://www.remote-exploit.org/backtrack_download.html this is distribution Live cd Linux. 
You download backtrack 3 cd iso and you record on cd. You must turned on in bios option "boot CD"
You log in bt3 and you will try connected with your network.


----------

